# Brazilian news confuses forza 6 gameplay with real images



## BlueFox gui (Feb 7, 2017)

A few days ago a Brazilian news program simply confused a gameplay of Forza 6 (xbox one) with real images, and worse, they said they were tests to be driver of the president of the United States.
Have we really reached the point of extreme ignorance or ultra realistic graphics? XD

it's in portuguese sorry u.u

http://www.naosalvo.com.br/apresent...e-gameplay-com-teste-para-motorista-de-trump/


----------

